# VBS User zur lokalen Administratorengruppe hinzufügen



## KlaDi (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mit einem VBS den angemeldeten User zur lokalen Administratorengruppe hinzuzufügen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht:

```
Dim user
	user = testuser
Dim shell
	Set shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
		shell.run "net localgroup administrators /add xxxxx\" & user, 0, TRUE
```
Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Gruß Klaus.

PS: Ein Rechteproblem kann hier nicht vorliegen, da ich mit einer Domänenadministratorrechten ausgestattet bin.


----------



## Leroux (24. November 2008)

Ist dein Code genau so wie du ihn  gepostet hast ?
Denn wie im Codeteil oben wird der String nicht abgeschlossen
Was für eine Fehlermeldung ?

```
Dim user
    user = testuser
Dim shell
    Set shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
        shell.run "net localgroup administrators /add xxxxx\"" & user, 0, TRUE
```


----------



## KlaDi (24. November 2008)

Hi Leroux,

ja der Code ist genauso, wie ich Ihn gepostet habe.
So habe ich es auch schon probiert:

```
shell.run """net localgroup administrators /add xxxxx\"" & user & """", 0, TRUE
```
Leider hat mich das auch nicht weitergebracht.

Leider bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung, da sich das Fenster in welchem der Code ausgeführt wird sofort wieder schließt.

Wenn ich den Befehl:

```
net localgroup administrator /add xxxxx\testuser
```
auf der Kommandozeile ausführe klappt es ohne Probleme.

gruß klaus.


----------

